# Happy 202 days!



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

202 days left til the main event. Ugh, won't the countdown clock TICK FASTER!?!?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me too! Slower, much slower!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

lol, I have a hard time getting into the spirit of preparing until about september. I'll work on things here and there in the off-season, but it's the mad rush that really gets things done around here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll vote for slow down also. Never enough time to get it all ready. I'm thinking Halloween 24/7, all year round. Live to haunt, haunt to live..........


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

THINKING Halloween 24/7, my dear undead friend, will not get the props built. You need to get out into the prop room and get busy...hurry.....the days are ticking by!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh, I'm thinking it 24/7 too... but as was just said, it doesn't get the props built. I think I'd only get more done if we'd have 4 halloweens each year.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Uh... isn't it only 200 days and like 11.5 hours away?

I need more time. Maybe I'll build a time machine then work on props... in the past.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, essentially 201 days.... My countdown clock on my website was showing 202 earlier. Hrm.. :-/

Edit: (I think it's counting from noon, rather than midnight... grrr)


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I need more storage space! My basement won't hold any more!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I understand Trishaanne is always willing to store props at her house.........

And Trish dearest, I "DO" something Hallowen prop related EVERY day. Even if it's only gathering and scrounging the needed parts, or getting together with close friends for the occasional weekend make and take, lol. The actual building is the easy part for me.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes Vlad, darling, you do scrounge around every day for needed parts and accessories. And yes, I'm always willing to store things at my house...you will all just have a small ransom, I mean, rental fee. But still painting the walls while the trick or treaters are walking up the path does not exactly sound EASY! Remember, dear, that Halloween is OCTOBER 31, which means all building and set up should be DONE by then.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I hear ya gmacted!!! Every year I become more picky with buying or making props because of much needed space. I have a feeling one of these years I'm just going to break down and rent a storage space!!!! I'm thinking of making a cemetary fence for my front yard but right now I'm still raking and cleaning up my yard from this past winter.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Doesn't it suck that we all do this work for 1 DAY A YEAR!!!! Can't we have a 2nd holiday perhaps, one that is relevant to our hobby....That is why I'm wondering, lets make the Mexican Day of the Dead an official American holiday! Wouldn't that help relations given the current border dispute?
Rick
Haunter, Prop Builder, Diplomat


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

OK, now we have an even 200 days to go. Happy prop-building, everyone.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I celebrate Halloween throughout the month of October. I start decorating the inside and outside and of course, the horror movies are played nonstop. I do as many hayrides and Halloween parties I can fit in. It sure is a lot of work for one day but then again isn't Christmas?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

To be exact it is 194 days. Everytime I turn my computer on, it gives me an update.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the spiders DT!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

kryptonoff said:


> ok its under 200 days now .....time to rally up the troops,pull parts,get charged!,make this forum all about props and haunting,we are getting soft! ......wheres all the how-to's and the fire i saw when i joined!????....come on people............THIS IS WHAT WE LIVE FOR !!!!


I spent all of yesterday hauling all my prop-building supplies back down to my shop and putting it all away. NOW I'm ready to build something...if I could just leave that hearse alone for 5 minutes


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I like the spiders DT!


You are just too funny. Like you don't know where I got them. They sit on top of my monitor waiting for Halloween.{evil laugh}:voorhees:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> You are just too funny. Like you don't know where I got them...


Yeah, Jeff's got a thing for sending spiders in the mail. I got my t-shirt yesterday and when I pulled it out of the package a bunch of those things jumped out...scared the s*** out of me  
Thanks a bunch Jeff...for the t-shirt AND the spiders


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, that would be Jeff. It is like his calling card. When you think of black plastic spiders, think of Jeff.


Hey, Jeff do you remember what vendor at Transworld sold the infatable Halloween candy corn guys? I got a package of candy corn from them but I remember who they were. Someone on the Christmas forum was wanting to buy them.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> To be exact it is 194 days. Everytime I turn my computer on, it gives me an update.


Yeah, I haven't started displaying it on mine yet, just on my website. Though I could add it. I use LCD displays too, just the drive-bay versions, and have them rotate on displaying current time, uptime, newest e-mail subject in my inbox, weather conditions, etc. I have one on each computer, each displaying different things:










(top bay on the desktop machine, blue rectangle on left side of the racked machines).

Matrix Orbital rocks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Yea, that would be Jeff. It is like his calling card. When you think of black plastic spiders, think of Jeff.
> 
> Hey, Jeff do you remember what vendor at Transworld sold the infatable Halloween candy corn guys? I got a package of candy corn from them but I remember who they were. Someone on the Christmas forum was wanting to buy them.


 I have no clue, wish I could help!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

NecroBones said:


> Yeah, I haven't started displaying it on mine yet, just on my website. Though I could add it. I use LCD displays too, just the drive-bay versions, and have them rotate on displaying current time, uptime, newest e-mail subject in my inbox, weather conditions, etc. I have one on each computer, each displaying different things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man your slacking. I have 5 down on the 1st floor and 3 on the 2nd floor. The main computer on the 1st floor in-cased in a large server case I bought from work. When I am done it will have three computers in it alone. I have had to mod the case so that there are 6 fans going at once, along with the controller. Of course the wife only likes them so she can play her goofy game on yahoo.:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Blackwidow said:


> Yeah, Jeff's got a thing for sending spiders in the mail. I got my t-shirt yesterday and when I pulled it out of the package a bunch of those things jumped out...scared the s*** out of me
> Thanks a bunch Jeff...for the t-shirt AND the spiders


Give's me a nice warm feeling!

And yes, it is something I do with every package that goes out, just can't help it!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Man your slacking. I have 5 down on the 1st floor and 3 on the 2nd floor. The main computer on the 1st floor in-cased in a large server case I bought from work. When I am done it will have three computers in it alone. I have had to mod the case so that there are 6 fans going at once, along with the controller. Of course the wife only likes them so she can play her goofy game on yahoo.:googly:


lol, I wouldn't call it slacking.. there's 7 machines in that rack (okay, actually 6, plus one standing on top), and there's a second desktop on that table that's just partially visible on the right side. All have LCD displays, except one in the rack and the one on top. Elsewhere in the house I keep it small, so it's a scattering of laptop terminals... it's enough to run a browser and SSH, so I keep the "big iron" in one place. And that's just what's hooked up.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

NecroBones said:


> lol, I wouldn't call it slacking.. there's 7 machines in that rack (okay, actually 6, plus one standing on top), and there's a second desktop on that table that's just partially visible on the right side. All have LCD displays, except one in the rack and the one on top. Elsewhere in the house I keep it small, so it's a scattering of laptop terminals... it's enough to run a browser and SSH, so I keep the "big iron" in one place. And that's just what's hooked up.


I meant to say I have 15 computers on the first floor. Slacker! LOL. Ok, I don't have that many, my wife would kill me.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I meant to say I have 15 computers on the first floor. Slacker! LOL. Ok, I don't have that many, my wife would kill me.


Yeah, so far my girlfriend is cool with this stuff. She saw what my computer area was like before the rack, so this is a huge improvement. Much less cluttered.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, I was there myself. When I first moved in my wife was cool with it too. But then she found out how much a computer junkie I was. It wasn't too long after that the yelling started. "Hey, your computers are taking over my dinning area!" I tried to make her feel better by telling her they don't eat much. That didn't work. I tried to make them blend in more with the couch. Right now, they still take up her dinning area but aleast I didn't buy a futon.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, the picture I posted basically IS the dining room. It's computers and bookshelves, and that's about it. Luckily I don't "entertain" much. Things will have to change eventually, I'm sure, but I don't mind the thought of having a dedicated "computer lab" room sometime down the line.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like you are heading my path. Just get a Pre-nup for the computers before you get married. LOL. My wife did promise me a computer lab, but that is when the kids move out. Which is in few years. I don't think I will live that long with teen-agers.

Did you ever goto Lanfest? I used to goto Chicagolanparty. Awesome place.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Sounds like you are heading my path. Just get a Pre-nup for the computers before you get married. LOL. My wife did promise me a computer lab, but that is when the kids move out. Which is in few years. I don't think I will live that long with teen-agers.
> 
> Did you ever goto Lanfest? I used to goto Chicagolanparty. Awesome place.


Afraid not.

But yeah, I know what you mean. In my case I think the lab would be a necessity, since it'd be a way to confine the clutter. Otherwise I tend to take over the house with my computers and projects, like I'm doing now.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, just remember. There might come a day when you start seeing other Necrobones' running around the house. That means they will start taking up more room. Then they find that Poppa Necrobones has a putter..And they want to play too. Just an early warning. And don't get to many dogs, computers hate hair. I keep finding this out.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Well, just remember. There might come a day when you start seeing other Necrobones' running around the house. That means they will start taking up more room. Then they find that Poppa Necrobones has a putter..And they want to play too. Just an early warning. And don't get to many dogs, computers hate hair. I keep finding this out.


Nah, not too much of a concern, really, since we don't plan on having kids. Besides, all the swords, armor, tools, etc... not a very kid-friendly place I have. But I know what you mean about the hair.... I have cats, one that is long-haired.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are funny. Not planning on having kids. That is how they get here in the first place. The magic fairy brings them to your house wheather you want them or not. In my case they came out teenagers. LOL.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> You are funny. Not planning on having kids. That is how they get here in the first place. The magic fairy brings them to your house wheather you want them or not. In my case they came out teenagers. LOL.


LOL! Just popped out that way, huh? Ouch! But yeah, I figure if accidents happen, more accidents can be arranged to maintain the status-quo... *snicker*


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Good grief NecroBones, it looks like you're getting ready to take over the world with all those computer gadgets, thingamabobs, dohickies, and whatchamacallits sitting around! 
And I thought I was hot stuff when I got my Dell desktop


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Really, are you sure the IRS and/or CIA aren't stalking you. I don't think Dr. Evil (Austin Powers) had that many rams and bytes. I was thinking I'm all that with my desktop and posting while I'm at work. I still like to think that size doesn't matter.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Necrobones - "Shall we play a game?" - Wargames


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> To be exact it is 194 days. Everytime I turn my computer on, it gives me an update.


I really like that thing on your computer monitor, DT! Where did you get it?

I like the green color, and the dots, with the pink bow..Oh and that electronic display is nice too!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I really like that thing on your computer monitor, DT! Where did you get it?
> 
> I like the green color, and the dots, with the pink bow..Oh and that electronic display is nice too!


I got the pink thing for my birthday. Every mid-aged man should get a pink thing for his birthday.

The LCD thing I bought last year at http://www.crystalfontz.com/
I had to make the plugin in C to make it countdown to halloween. If you want a copy I will certainly send it to you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yes please!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

With Sugar on top?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

(Sigh)..your such a tease whore.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Hehe, yeah, the equipment tends to accumulate over time.  The LCD displays I use came from matrix orbital, rather than crystalfontz, since they display a little more and are ASCII compliant (this means more to programmers).

We geeks love our toys.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am trying to buy a micro board for the top part of the server. Still thinking what I should buy.


----------

